# Which Pins for peptides?



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

I know it's insulin pins, but what do you call them at needle exchange? Only used to blues and greens.

Is there a name for the needles and syringes? Thnx people


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

me:can i have a pack of 1ml syringes.

Women: here you go

in her mind: dirty junkie but hes massive ill still suck his D1ck

Me: thank you.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Wannaberipped said:


> I know it's insulin pins, but what do you call them at needle exchange? Only used to blues and greens.
> 
> Is there a name for the needles and syringes? Thnx people


I think u answered ur own question in the 1st line mate haha


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Usually needle exchange only give about 12 of each blues, greens and syringes.

How many insulin syringes do they give at the needle exchange? Going to be using 5 a day, so i hope they arn't tight


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

last time i went i came out with a carrier bag full of all sorts. yet the time before that they were funny about it and didnt give me so many. strange really. why you gonna be using 5 a day?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

a normal pack contains

10 slin pins

10 swabs

1 sharps bin

i use 1 needle a day so i re use it like 4/5 times a day.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

energize17 said:


> a normal pack contains
> 
> 10 slin pins
> 
> ...


i know different exhanges are different but when people on here mention packs all the time do they actually come like that? as in pre made up in a bag or something? in my local one the bloke gets a brown paper bag and just starts emptying the cupboard in to the bag as i reel off what i would like :lol:


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

energize17 said:


> a normal pack contains
> 
> 10 slin pins
> 
> ...


I thought they blunt easy, so was going to use one only once.

I guess, I could load up my cjc/ghrp in 4 pins for the day, and use them again the following day?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

yep comes in grey zip lock plastic bag.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

milner575 said:


> i know different exhanges are different but when people on here mention packs all the time do they actually come like that? as in pre made up in a bag or something? in my local one the bloke gets a brown paper bag and just starts emptying the cupboard in to the bag as i reel off what i would like :lol:


Same with mine.

They sometimes ask what and how many I want, then others only give 12 of each blues/greens syringes, swabs etc.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wannaberipped said:


> I thought they blunt easy, so was going to use one only once.
> 
> I guess, I could load up my cjc/ghrp in 4 pins for the day, and use them again the following day?


yh they do blunt so the morning shot is easier than the night shot but its nothing crazy like it blunts to the point the needle wont penetrate

you can obviously use one needle for eveyshot but you would have to go back to the exchange like every two days i cant be bothered to do this as my exchange is a bit out of the way.

if yours is close or you dont mind traveling then by all means do a pin a shot.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah I can use slin pins a good few times before there blunt I'd guess atleast 5 times so u should be able to get away with 1 every couple of days just have a try but u won't need to use a diff one for each shot


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Wannaberipped said:


> Same with mine.
> 
> They sometimes ask what and how many I want, then others only give 12 of each blues/greens syringes, swabs etc.


Yeh same here.although I got 30-40 slins last time. Lol. I also use the slins 3 times as well .


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

well you lot are lucky

the rule in my area is 1 pack per junkie so can only get 10 at a time if it was like down your way then iid empty there supply

may have to move.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Just find out if any chemists do an exchange service and see if there nicer at giving out more if u ask for them of if not u could always just go around a few of the chemists and exchange places on the same day getting 10 from each so that u end up with 30-40 which will do u and u have only wasted an hour of 1 day rather than having to go each week


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Is it best to go with 1ml insulin syringes?


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Just been to my needle exchange, she said limit was 100 insulin needles, so i got 100. Nice 1


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

If they play up and say your only allowed something stupid like 10 then all you gotta do is say that's fine its enough for you and your mate to share with each other


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

milner575 said:


> If they play up and say your only allowed something stupid like 10 then all you gotta do is say that's fine its enough for you and your mate to share with each other


They were fine, they gave me 100


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

bear with me guys. this peptide reconstition etc is all new to me.

I'm trying to work it all out.

On the insulin pins, each unit it the little line and each tick is where the number is?

Theres 50 lines and its a 100iu syringe (1ml), so each line is 2iu (2 units), and it counts up in incriments of 10iu..

Am I on the right line? each tick is the number? 10 - 20 - 30 - 40 etc

thanks in advance


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

ok, think i got it,

each tick mark is a line which in turn is 2 units per tick mark, syringe holds 100iu/1ml/100units, 50 tickmarks, 2iu per tick, 50ticks = 100iu,1ml

bingo?


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

So, if you guys think I'm on the right track as above posts, just check my reconstitution protocol below.

*Reconstitution*

*
GHRP-2 - 5mg (3 x 100mcg per day)*

5ml BW = 100mcg per 10iu mark on Syringe

*Ipamorelin - 2mg (1 x 100mcg per day)*

2ml BW = 100mcg per 10iu mark on Syringe

*CJC 1295 - 2mg (4 x 100mcg per day)*

2ml BW = 100mcg per 10iu mark on Syringe

*IGF-DES - 1mg (59mcg bi laterally, workout days only)*

1.5ml AA = 59mcg per 10iu mark on syringe

reason for 59mcg on des is I just devided the 1000mg by my workoutdays, and it came out approx 59mcg


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Wannaberipped said:


> So, if you guys think I'm on the right track as above posts, just check my reconstitution protocol below.
> 
> *Reconstitution*
> 
> ...


http://www.peptidecalculator.com/calculator.html


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

I used that, just wanted confirmation that I did it all correctly and my workings out are correct.


----------

